# Jazz Up Meals with Basil from the Veggie Garden



## Allison Taylor (Apr 27, 2016)

Basil is a great herb. It is great for flavouring dishes, it is great to flavouring salads, and my latest discovery is that basil is great on baked fish.


----------

